# MK2 Bitching



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have never seen so much bitching and back stabbing as there is on the Mk2 forum.

God help you if you post and it is about a diesel be it economy, performance or in fact almost anything diesel related or else if you have a manual gear box or have a TTRS and it is not 'Tuned' by the current in vogue tuner. There are pages and pages of bragging/flaming related to TTRS performance, for god's sake get a life.

I understand that some owners are interested in tuning and performance figures but to me anything faster than 6 seconds to 60 is bloody fast and is irrelevant if not on a race track as modern roads and congestion prevent the use of increased acceleration and speed.

Just needed to have a bit of a rant - finished now. :-* :-*


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah but a mapped TDi could easily outgun a TTS. :wink:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have noticed this, I'm a 8N so rarely venture to this area, unless I'm browsing the recently updated on tapatalk. Been reading the loba thread for laughs and a few others and I totally agree, some proper bitching going on! Some are really living up to the Audi driver "cock" image.

Peace out! Back to 8N before I get linched


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> I have never seen so much bitching and back stabbing as there is on the Mk2 forum.
> 
> God help you if you post and it is about a diesel be it economy, performance or in fact almost anything diesel related or else if you have a manual gear box or have a TTRS and it is not 'Tuned' by the current in vogue tuner. There are pages and pages of bragging/flaming related to TTRS performance, for god's sake get a life.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more which is why I rarely post there. It would seem that the mk2 section has become very Orwellian, all TTs are equal except some are more equal than others. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And please don't post there if you own a Datsun lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

YoungOldUn said:


> God help you if you post and it is about a diesel be it economy, performance or in fact almost anything diesel related or else if you have a manual gear box or have a TTRS and it is not 'Tuned' by the current in vogue tuner. There are pages and pages of bragging/flaming related to TTRS performance, for god's sake get a life.


Indeed, which is why some of us RS owners stay well clear of the handbag swinging; that drying paint is more interesting.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The trouble is frankly that Audi despite its premium marketing has become within reach of people with loans and no taste. People with no taste tend to need to need gawdy tat to convince themselves that they are better than others. Put one gawdy tat lover in a room with another gawdy tat lover and hey presto someone has to come out best so a gawdy tat competition ensues. Think of is as an uncivilized version of "Top Trumps".


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> The trouble is frankly that Audi despite its premium marketing has become within reach of people with loans and no taste. People with no taste tend to need to need gawdy tat to convince themselves that they are better than others. Put one gawdy tat lover in a room with another gawdy tat lover and hey presto someone has to come out best so a gawdy tat competition ensues. Think of is as an uncivilized version of "Top Trumps".


scoob you typing in the dark m8?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> The trouble is frankly that Audi despite its premium marketing has become within reach of people with loans and no taste. People with no taste tend to need to need gawdy tat to convince themselves that they are better than others. Put one gawdy tat lover in a room with another gawdy tat lover and hey presto someone has to come out best so a gawdy tat competition ensues. Think of is as an uncivilized version of "Top Trumps".


quality response


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> And please don't post there if you own a Datsun lol
> 
> Sent from my mk2
> using considerable bias


Yes, the RS vs GTR thread was an epic in dick swinging


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'm just popping over to the mk2 forum for some entertainment......


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> The trouble is frankly that Audi despite its premium marketing has become within reach of people with loans and no taste. People with no taste tend to need to need gawdy tat to convince themselves that they are better than others. Put one gawdy tat lover in a room with another gawdy tat lover and hey presto someone has to come out best so a gawdy tat competition ensues. Think of is as an uncivilized version of "Top Trumps".


Scooby - you have summed it all up very succinctly as normal


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Im glad it's not just me.

My quarter mile times ........ snore you boring

My cock is bigger than yours ............. snore you boring

MRC, REVO, LOBA ................ snore your boring

Bigsyd (and a couple of others) is one of the a very few cool dudes over there

Now does anyone want to hear about my BT conversion.... snore god Im boring [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Are we talking British Telecom, Bluetooth, or the BT tank?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I had a look and couldn't see anything that bad to be honest.

The mk1 forum can be quite bad at times when it comes to these wild claims that a v6 would keep up with a remapped 225


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

Matt B said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > And please don't post there if you own a Datsun lol
> ...


Ironically they probably have no use for their genitalia, as talk of porting, polishing, intercooling, chipping, lowering, overboosting blahblahblah is about as interesting to the keepers of the clunge as a party political broadcast to those of us with a trouser tail.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I like the way they feel the need to back up their boasts with trainspotter like comments 'well my car makes more boost than yours between 3768rpm and 4537rpm with an ambient temp of 23.67 degrees at half past three on a Tuesday afternoon'

Has world of Warcraft ended and the geeks are all playing car games now

'this forum is going downhill' to quote a mad old man I once met !


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Too many "Elitist" bell ends on there.
Awesome car but not as if we are driving Zondas or Veyrons is it.


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

you post a comment, problem, question about your car and you get the regulars comment some are really helpful some just take the pi$$, grammer police spelling police please is not a school class (left a long time ago) it s just a forum for everyone to get info about a car they are proud of, not a car the the de-generates can afford, pcp, loans and everything, i put alot down but got a good deal on a TTS 09 brand new, it s really clickey (like been at school) but a few good ppl are willing to give answers hey you own a TTRS you in the click...... 8)

Someome will take the piss off this, hang on it s not the MK2 forum remember its not how a TTS goes against a TDi.....


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I have two questions:
How much piss is there to take off?
How loud is the clicking?

[ducks]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh dear. Time to move brand I think.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

TTShocking said:


> you post a comment, problem, question about your car and you get the regulars comment some are really helpful some just take the pi$$, grammer police spelling police please is not a school class (left a long time ago) it s just a forum for everyone to get info about a car they are proud of, not a car the the de-generates can afford, pcp, loans and everything, i put alot down but got a good deal on a TTS 09 brand new, it s really clickey (like been at school) but a few good ppl are willing to give answers hey you own a TTRS you in the click...... 8)
> 
> Someome will take the piss off this, hang on it s not the MK2 forum remember its not how a TTS goes against a TDi.....


this whole post is a piss take - right :?: :?

by taking a little care to write something clearly and concisely you are showing your intended audience some respect.

if you can't be bothered to ensure your posts are coherent why should anyone else put the effort in :?: isn't it better for a single person to make his post comprehensible rather than make 500 readers do the work :?:

it's very easy to write a post in word, edit anything highlighted and then cut and paste into the forum - you're also much more likely to get a reply :!:

but i agree - bought a mkii recently, but still find the mki forum a much nicer place to hang out...


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

muTTley said:


> TTShocking said:
> 
> 
> > you post a comment, problem, question about your car and you get the regulars comment some are really helpful some just take the pi$$, grammer police spelling police please is not a school class (left a long time ago) it s just a forum for everyone to get info about a car they are proud of, not a car the the de-generates can afford, pcp, loans and everything, i put alot down but got a good deal on a TTS 09 brand new, it s really clickey (like been at school) but a few good ppl are willing to give answers hey you own a TTRS you in the click...... 8)
> ...


Couldn't agree more. The problem with the mk2 section as I see it is that apart from a few sensible people who dispense what seems to be solid advice,the key word here being advice, is that everyone else seems to think that they alone speak from a position of absolute authority on a given subject.

The end result, especially for people like me who are here to learn a thing or two is that you are inundated with conflicting opinions which soon turn into arguments between people intent on proving that they are smarter than the person who posted before them, rather like a school classroom debate.

Oh and one more thing. Anyone who starts or ends a sentence with an acronym should be immediately banned from the internet. Lol is not a word nor do I ever understand what it is that you find so funny when you start a sentence with it.
Moaning about "grammar police" is a piss poor excuse also, I left school at 15 to start work with no formal qualifications and I manage just fine.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Googling acronym as we speak :wink: :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think there are two big issues. The first is the incredible level of aggression shown by some posters (and indeed moderators) when someone queries the accepted "wisdom" and the other is the animosity shown towards diesel drivers.

Maybe diesels and TTRS's should each have their own sub-forums in the Mk II forum.

I don't accept this argument about bad taste as their are far worse examples amongst the ranks of Mk I owners, but they don't suffer the sort of abuse meted out to anyone who dares to bolt TTS or TTRS parts onto a "lesser" model.

And I think there is a relationship between the politeness of the posting and the membership of the TTOC.

It seems that there are indeed lots of cocks in Audis. And I find that very sad.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

All I will say is F.C.U.K is swearing to us dyslectics.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Remember a time when I had my old Mk1 and the Mk2 forum was just about saggy leather seats, colours and build weeks. :roll:

Seems a lot better nowadays! 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, but just imagine how dull it would be if we all drove "The Audi Car", instead of all the different variations.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I was at a meeting in work recentky when someone spoke out saying he was fed up with TLA's - I asked him what he meant by TLA? 'Three Letter Acronym'  can noone speak English anymore ? i mean how much longer and how much additionak effort is used or saved? getting ot the point where I havent got a clue what anyone is saying half the time these days. Could just be that I was 50 a few weeks ago and it is all beyond me  WTF


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

BrianR said:


> I was at a meeting in work recentky when someone spoke out saying he was fed up with TLA's - I asked him what he meant by TLA? 'Three Letter Acronym'  can noone speak English anymore ? i mean how much longer and how much additionak effort is used or saved? getting ot the point where I havent got a clue what anyone is saying half the time these days. Could just be that I was 50 a few weeks ago and it is all beyond me  WTF


I've started asking people at work not to use three letter acronyms so much, some of my overseas colleagues use them even more than we do. Its at a point whereby in a sentence the three letter acronym could mean two different things in the same context and totally change the meaning of the sentence.


----------

